# Only in the FA World



## bigmac

I recently got a new secretary (sorry legal assistant). My wife and I had the following conversation.

Wife: So what's your new secretary look like?

Me: She's a young, thin, blonde.

Wife: Good!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My wife gave her brother and my brother strict instructions of "no fat strippers" for my bachelor party in April.


----------



## fuelingfire

I didn't care about going to a stripe club for my bachelor party. Watching thin girls strip, "Well I guess if you guys want to..."
My wife is never really jealous of me talking to thin girls. The second I am talking to a bbw, she instantly comes over to hear the conversation.


----------



## Tad

fuelingfire said:


> I didn't care about going to a stripe club for my bachelor party. Watching thin girls strip, "Well I guess if you guys want to..."



This ^^^^^^ For my bachelor party we'd rented a place in an all-season resort sort of area, so I was looking forward to mountain biking in the hills, maybe water skiing (turned out to be too windy for that), hanging with my friends and large amounts of alcohol. They decided that a strip club was mandatory and spent a ridiculous amount of money to have taxis take us to a small town strip club in the next town over. Given their dedication to the cause I tried not to look too bored, but really, really, not my thing (I actually got thrown out of one strip club for falling asleep.....look, I was willing to go with friends who really wanted to go, but did I have to feign interest?)


----------



## bbwbud

The world just needs more fat strippers, and fat strip clubs.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Honestly, I didn't want to go to a strip club either. 

However, I 've come to the conclusion that the bachelor party isn't so much for the soon to be groom's pleasure but rather for the others guys in attendance. I was just an excuse for them to go look at naked women.

To my brother and BIL's credit , they were very much aware of my physical preferences and tried their hardest to find a club that featured at least one BBW stripper but they came up empty.


----------



## fuelingfire

When seeing the story "Walmart Removes Offensive Fat Girl Costumes Section"

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...irl-costumes’-section-from-website/vi-BBbwa0O

My reaction is of course. This is a good call on walmart's part. This is Halloween people, it's supposed to be "slutty fat girl costumes."


----------



## fuelingfire

Kim who?
View attachment original.jpg

I saw someone posted this on the Once Upon A Time forum at IGN.


----------



## bigmac

bbwbud said:


> The world just needs more fat strippers, and fat strip clubs.



Maybe its just a biased sample but I've stumbled upon some fairly fat strippers over the years. Including a very fat (and quite pretty) one at a bar in Thompson Manitoba in the summer of 1988.


----------



## Tad

When you are happy to discover that there is no cake/chips/leftovers/whatever left, because your partner finished it all off


----------



## Blockierer

True story.


Not very intelligent female to my wife: "How did you meet your husband?"
Blockie & wife: "We met online." 
Wife: "I found his add and pic on a dating site for big people and decided to write him".
Not very intelligent female to me: "Hmm.... but, you are not a bit big! I think you are not at all big, honestly".


:doh:


----------



## fuelingfire

I have overheard people saying I am not shallow more than a few times in my life. As an FA I find that extremely amusing. Now I dont consider myself shallow because personality is extremely important to me. But that comment is usually said when someone dates either plain or ugly looking people. I have no interest in flirt with thin chicks, other than boredom. I get the feeling many people dont see that, like thin people can be good looking or ugly, fat people can too.
So it strikes me as odd when I am dating a BBW who is a 10 in hotness (who also has a great personality) and hear people say that I am not shallow. I gave up on stopping people and saying what are you talking about? She is hot. Because they seem to think I am just being nice I dont want to freak these people out but would love to tell them. I love the way her belly jiggles as she walks, she has the cutesiest double chin, and she has a big ass that is much wider than my lap. All complements in my eyes. I am pretty sure that would just make me creepy. 
I think this tread Only in the FA World is a great idea. I hope it stays alive for a while. I think it can bring up a lot of interesting interactions most people would never know about or talk about in person.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Jealousy conversations are WAY different.

My hubby may not be comfortable all the time with his weight, but he knows I really do love it, and it makes any jealousy convo's funny.

I talk about a guy at work who is funny/I like:

Hubby, suspiciously :Is he fat??
Me: A little, I guess. I didn't really notice...
Hubby, indignantly: That's a lie!!
Me: Ok, fine, I noticed a _bit_...Well he's not as fat as _you_!
Hubby, full of satisfaction: Good. 

Or he catches me glancing at a big guy (I can't help it! The lower belly jiggles and wobbles so enticingly!!!) and sniffs "My belly is _much_nicer." 

Or a friend jokingly flirts and he snorts and smugly says "Go gain a hundred pounds, then she might be interested".

Or when he uses his weight to make others jealous. One of our guy friends was put on a diet by his wife and was feeling crappy/whipped, and his wife told him he should get his own food. My hubby blinked at him as he took a third home made donut slathered in fresh whip cream. He bit into it and said with his mouth full "Wow. That sucks. _my_ girl doesn't mind me eating a bit, do you dear? Can you grab me some milk and another donut?" Then grinned as I jumped up to grab it for him.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Jealousy conversations are WAY different.
> 
> My hubby may not be comfortable all the time with his weight, but he knows I really do love it, and it makes any jealousy convo's funny.
> 
> I talk about a guy at work who is funny/I like:
> 
> Hubby, suspiciously :Is he fat??
> Me: A little, I guess. I didn't really notice...
> Hubby, indignantly: That's a lie!!
> Me: Ok, fine, I noticed a _bit_...Well he's not as fat as _you_!
> Hubby, full of satisfaction: Good.
> 
> Or he catches me glancing at a big guy (I can't help it! The lower belly jiggles and wobbles so enticingly!!!) and sniffs "My belly is _much_nicer."
> 
> Or a friend jokingly flirts and he snorts and smugly says "Go gain a hundred pounds, then she might be interested".
> 
> Or when he uses his weight to make others jealous. One of our guy friends was put on a diet by his wife and was feeling crappy/whipped, and his wife told him he should get his own food. My hubby blinked at him as he took a third home made donut slathered in fresh whip cream. He bit into it and said with his mouth full "Wow. That sucks. _my_ girl doesn't mind me eating a bit, do you dear? Can you grab me some milk and another donut?" Then grinned as I jumped up to grab it for him.



You guys sound like a hoot


----------



## fuelingfire

Years ago when I still had a part time job as a cook there was a pear shaped BBW coworker, who had a crush on me and I am sure made the connection that all of my relationships had been with BBWs. At the time I was dating my future wife.

I was at work one day talking to another coworker who as near bone thin. Her nickname was actually Barbie. She was telling me she needed to lose weight and was going back to her diet of only 900 calories a day. I asked her why and said she was to thin already. The pear BBW overheard us talking and walked over to us with her hips swaying. There was a plate of 7 inch long deepfried breadsticks by us that are given out with the salads. The BBW picked one up, crammed almost all of the breadstick in her mouth, and then proceeded to stand there chew and had a huge smile on her face. Barbie rolled her eyes and turned away. The pear BBW continued to smile and kept looking at me as she chewed. I had never seen her take food at work before.

Thank god I was wearing an apron.


----------



## Fat Molly

^given out too much rep but rep this


----------



## ODFFA

I have a very good guy-friend (heterosexual, thin) who occasionally sends me pics of BHMs in sexy positions / with FFAs / says suggestive things about Winnie the Pooh, etc. He's known about my preference for years, but it still fascinates him enough that he heartily enjoys bringing it up. Most of the time non-sarcastically.

Maybe it's just me, but that kind of interaction seems pretty rare between hetero friends of the opposite sex. And it's ridiculously endearing :happy: I'm sure I have my FA-ness to thank. Well.... and of course said friend for being awesome about the whole thing.


----------



## fuelingfire

Its cool to see we got some FFA responses in here as well.

On the topic of jealousy. When I started dating my wife, I dropped many hints that I prefer curvy women. She thought I was just saying that to make her feel good about how she looks. She even made that comment to me that I dont check out other women. Anytime I would go talk to a thin women, she would come very close and make sure it was known we are a couple. I could go chat with BBWs wearing revealing clothing and she didnt care.

About 3 months into our relationship, she checked my internet browser history  she then realized I wasnt just accepting how she looks but loved her body type. She quickly realized I had been checking out other women, just not the ones she was expecting me to.

So ever since then, I can go and talk to women who look like they could be in Victorias Secret, and my wife doesnt care. However if there is a fat women, regardless of how she looks or is dressed, my wife instantly comes over to me and starts holding hands with me.

I imagine my wife telepathically saying. Back off, this FA is taken! I have notice everytime my wife has done this, I seem attract their attention everytime I see these BBWs again. I AM 100% HAPPILY MARRIED. But the FA in me notices this everytime and smiles. I like the idea we are showing that there are real people who are attracted to BBWs.


----------



## fuelingfire

Just when I am getting low on FA stories. My supervisor is somewhere between a bbw and ssbbw, about 20 years older than me, and married. A few days ago she was on the phone with someone and she was laughing. Then she said, When I say dirty words like that, I have to wash my mouth out with chocolate!
When she hung up, I asked what the world was. Oh that was my husband. The word was exercise. When I say dirty words like exercise, I have to wash my mouth out with chocolate!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That. Is. Brilliant.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This morning my husband leaned over my shoulder and kissed my next and whispered softly, intimately... "i just ordered a breville sandwhich maker...a double."

And i thrilled a little.

When i looked it up it is the stupidest thing i have ever seen, so i responded: "why the heck do you need to buy a sandwhich maker? I do that already! And why did you buy a double?"

His injured response was: "its a SANDWICH maker! and its so i can have one in each hand!" 

That is reasonable, right? Right?! 

Now he got me all riled up to see him enjoy it. Stupid rubber FFA arm when it comes to food!


----------



## JMNYC

Loving this thread.

I was recently asked to contribute an article about sex for a magazine. I told my mother about it and she said, 

"What specifically are you going to write about?" 

"Not sure yet."

"Can you mine some of the story you published about loving old women?"

"Huh???"

"Sorry - I mean overweight women."

Only.
In.
An.
FA
World.


----------



## Tad

fuelingfire said:


> Just when I am getting low on FA stories. My supervisor is somewhere between a bbw and ssbbw, about 20 years older than me, and married. A few days ago she was on the phone with someone and she was laughing. Then she said, When I say dirty words like that, I have to wash my mouth out with chocolate!
> When she hung up, I asked what the world was. Oh that was my husband. The word was exercise. When I say dirty words like exercise, I have to wash my mouth out with chocolate!



LoL, I love it! (and the other new posts too). Basically I love this thread--it is half of what I came to Dimensions for in the first place, feeling not alone with the whole being an FA thing.


----------



## Orso

30-35 years ago, in the States. My SSBBW girlfriend, obviously American, and I, obviously European, walk into an upper middle class restaurant. She has an arm around my waist and I one around her shoulder, trying to hold close to me as much as I can of her gorgeous body. We exchange a look and we have an amused smile. We feel that lots of people look at us and think it is a green card affair, but we *know *it is pure attraction.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When an ex from waaaayyyy back in the day when sends you a 'before' and 'after' picture out of the blue. The before is of him plump, and the after is of him all jacked/muscular and with no body fat.

Instead of feeling whatever he wanted you to feel, all you can do is gag and think: "Blegh. Glad I got outta there before THAT happened."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When you pay for a bogo and try to make sure that the person is going to pay you back, and your sister teases you...and totally gets what "my" type is. Tall? Dark haired? Nope. Hes too skinny for you!! (This is just sisterly teasing by the way)


----------



## b01

It amazes me how many classes and jobs I had growing up in Detroit, MI and East Lansing, and had no (SS)BBW teachers, coworkers, and very few classmates. But it seems like as soon as I got married, I got a job with plenty. Go figure.


----------



## fuelingfire

When I first started dating my ex-wife, we were working at a restaurant that had a hors d'oeuvre table. At the end of the night the staff could eat the left overs. I dont know how it started, but the girls working decided to have a competition for who could fit the most meatballs in their mouth. She was the BBW of the group. And sure enough she won with 7 in her mouth at once. Her checks where stretched to the max. And even a bit of the gravy the meatballs were in started coming out the edges of her mouth. She like everyone else thought it was funny so she was smiling too, even while the meatballs where in her mouth. I took it as a good sign.


----------



## Blockierer

After arqueing with my wife she said to me:
"I wish you a slender, athletic gal with small breasts who wants to go jogging with you every day and eats vegetable only."

Like a curse!


----------



## bigmac

Blockierer said:


> After arqueing with my wife she said to me:
> "I wish you a slender, athletic gal with small breasts who wants to go jogging with you every day and eats vegetable only."
> 
> Like a curse!




Interesting. As it happens my wife got a gym membership, has been obsessively wearing a Fitbit, and will be running a 5K tomorrow. I tell her _she's just not the girl I married_ (indeed she's about one third the girl I married).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats hilarious, and does sound like a curse!!!

We were at the Keg and i snapped at my guy to stop eating (the couple next to us looked smug that i am telling my fatty of a guy to shut it) ...so he has room for desert Billy Miner Pie he has been complaining about for the last two years. He gets so excited he eats the apps and dinner than has no room for desert!!

When he complained he was already too full i told him i was going to force it down his throat - because he has been complaining about it TWO years. And, well, you know.

He starts laughing, then groans because it hurts his stomach to laugh when he is so full. I get all excited and tell him we should take it "to go". He snorts and tells me i wish....and so on with food flirtation.

The couple next two us looked sooo confused!!! Is she berating him? Or...?


----------



## Jon Blaze

I know a lot of guys will have conversations about how attracted they are to strangers, but a lot of my friends go crazy. I was at a Brazilian Steakhouse in Albuquerque, and they looked around the whole place trying to find someone that was "Too Big" for me. They asked me for an hour.

Needless to say, they failed.


----------



## fuelingfire

My supervisor put up a new sign on her desk, "Lord, if you wont make me skinny, please make my friends fat"

My instant thoughts, "Lord, Ignore the first part."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When this advertisin strategy makes you want to buy it!! Wveryone else was like "ew." And i was like "...must...purchase...that...cookie!"


----------



## fuelingfire

My girlfriend and I were in the middle of bedroom activities two nights ago, when box spring bed broke. She was understandably horrified. I on the other hand, felt like I experienced a great life event. There are certain things in life you dont forget, for me that will be one of them.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies

bigmac said:


> Interesting. As it happens my wife got a gym membership, has been obsessively wearing a Fitbit, and will be running a 5K tomorrow. I tell her _she's just not the girl I married_ (indeed she's about one third the girl I married).



Tell me about it. My wife has lost almost 100 pounds. I get it; she has PCOS and heart problems and is trying to save her life. But damn did she look better heavier.

I know I can see a skinny woman walking right next to a big woman and won't give the skinny one a second chance. I was waiting in line for a waterslide yesterday and saw two women walking up to it next to each other. The big one got all my attention.


----------



## jakub

Luv Gaining Ladies said:


> Tell me about it. My wife has lost almost 100 pounds. I get it; she has PCOS and heart problems and is trying to save her life. But damn did she look better heavier.
> 
> I know I can see a skinny woman walking right next to a big woman and won't give the skinny one a second chance. I was waiting in line for a waterslide yesterday and saw two women walking up to it next to each other. The big one got all my attention.



If you are bi-sizual (local term I guess) then you are safe, otherwise you will suffer greatly.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When someone asks "Did you see how tight friend x's shirt is getting?"

And mentally you are like:

"Yes. I have noticed a distinct increase around the navel. The bottom most button is hugging under the lower curve of his stomach, while the one around his navel is pulled taut, creating a slight half moon of flesh to appear when he laughs. In addition, the button on his sternum has become a visible demarcation point to where the top of his belly is bowing away from his body. His chest has gotten softer as well, and when he slouches the fabric is caught between the upper curve of his stomach and his chest. Furthermore, when he leans forward a distinct area of softness can be noted behind his arm - "

Verbally:

"What? Oh, I guess. I haven't really noticed...."


----------



## Tad

LOL!  (and, erm ..... yah)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When someone asks "Did you see how tight friend x's shirt is getting?"
> 
> And mentally you are like:
> 
> "Yes. I have noticed a distinct increase around the navel. The bottom most button is hugging under the lower curve of his stomach, while the one around his navel is pulled taut, creating a slight half moon of flesh to appear when he laughs. In addition, the button on his sternum has become a visible demarcation point to where the top of his belly is bowing away from his body. His chest has gotten softer as well, and when he slouches the fabric is caught between the upper curve of his stomach and his chest. Furthermore, when he leans forward a distinct area of softness can be noted behind his arm - "
> 
> Verbally:
> 
> "What? Oh, I guess. I haven't really noticed...."



I'm upset that I am unable to give you naughty girl rep for this.....


----------



## MattB

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm upset that I am unable to give you naughty girl rep for this.....



Got her for you, and my first time giving "naughty girl" rep on behalf of someone else.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL thanks to both of you


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You are in the middle of a role playing game and you are accused of trying to fatten the populace of said game...

...because you want to make THC infused kibble...

...and the other players' thesis is that I am doing it so the populace gets the nibbles and eat more and get fat...

I'm like COME ON!! I'm _JUST_ trying to create a perfectly legal drug empire, not everything has to be about fattening up peeps! Not everything is related to my FA-ness!! 

I tell ya....


----------



## fuelingfire

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You are in the middle of a role playing game and you are accused of trying to fatten the populace of said game...
> 
> ...because you want to make THC infused kibble...
> 
> ...and the other players' thesis is that I am doing it so the populace gets the nibbles and eat more and get fat...
> 
> I'm like COME ON!! I'm _JUST_ trying to create a perfectly legal drug empire, not everything has to be about fattening up peeps! Not everything is related to my FA-ness!!
> 
> I tell ya....


 But ya'know, if you have to make a perfectly legal drug empire and have the option of fattening people up, might as well. :eat1:


----------



## TriedForSize

My GF allowed me to dance with two of her friends not long back as they were both slim...


----------



## fuelingfire

I saw this and thought of the FFAs at Dims. 

View attachment fatboyBoxes.png


----------



## Tad

When you are happy for your partner to spend a lot of money on new clothes, when it is because their old ones are too small 

==========================================

My wife actually wanted to go shopping this weekend! (this pretty much never happens) Granted, it was kind of necessary, as we have a company Christmas party in a few weeks and all her dressy clothes currently fit in a way best appreciated by an FA, but she was pretty positive about the whole thing.

AND it paid off, she found a top in a style that really works for her, then found multiple skirts that could go with it and the two that she ended up buying were a size or two lower than what she'd been expecting (I guess a lot of skirts are a little more generous in the hip/thigh area, so it was more fitting them to her waist which is relatively smaller, or maybe it was just vanity sizing? ... whatever the reason, she was pleased). 

So now she just needs to choose between the skirt that will get the "I love your outfit!" comments, and the one that makes me go all ga-ga because of the way it combines with the top to highlight her roller-coaster worth of curves.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats...i know the clothes war was one you had been waging a while. I am so glad she found some that makes her feel as great as she looks!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Your hubby vaguely bemoans being 180 at some point, and everyone looks at you.

When you blurt, "it isnt MY fault!" They laugh uproariously in your face and tell you it is.

And when you say "he could lose weight!" They all sagely shake their heads and deny it.

Ok, ok, ok, maybe a bit, but part if it was him, and part of it was his job feeding him crap. I cannot take all the credit!!!

(All of it with affectionate rolling of eyes, not mean). 

Having your shit called on by friends is hilarious - but also not cool!


----------



## Tad

*Completely laughing at Xy* Friends that call us on our shit are the best kinds of friends!


----------



## landshark

I came in sorting the mail and handed my wife the Victoria Secret catalogue. She said, "I don't want it, you can have it." I said, "You want me to have a catalogue full of women wearing nothing but their underwear?" She said, "I don't care if you look at those girls. It's those Lane Bryant girls I have to worry about!"


----------



## op user

fuelingfire said:


> My girlfriend and I were in the middle of bedroom activities two nights ago, when box spring bed broke.She was understandably horrified.I on the other hand, felt like I experienced a great life event.There are certain things in life you dont forget, for me that will be one of them.



I think this is the highlight of being an FA at least in the context of this thread. A collapsed bed or a chair for me as an FA is a major milestone for a SSBBW/FA relation.


----------



## bbwliterature

bigmac said:


> I recently got a new secretary (sorry legal assistant). My wife and I had the following conversation.
> 
> Wife: So what's your new secretary look like?
> 
> Me: She's a young, thin, blonde.
> 
> Wife: Good!



Haha I've had that exact same conversation (I also work in the legal field) and yup as soon as I said the woman was skinny my wife instantly knew she didn't have to worry


----------



## fuelingfire

Sorry that it's blurry and sideways. It says, "the big Mother's Day sale." 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

bbwbud said:


> The world just needs more fat strippers, and fat strip clubs.



*YESSSSSSS! I can haz fat boy strippers, plz?*


----------



## CleverBomb

fuelingfire said:


> Sorry that it's blurry and sideways. It says, "the big Mother's Day sale."


Some girls' mothers are bigger than other girls' mothers.


----------



## Blockierer

Conversation between me and a coworker some years ago. I saw he had an eye for tall women:

Me: You are into tall women, right?
Coworker a little angry: And you are into big women!



How could he know ???


----------



## voluptuouslover

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When an ex from waaaayyyy back in the day when sends you a 'before' and 'after' picture out of the blue. The before is of him plump, and the after is of him all jacked/muscular and with no body fat.
> 
> Instead of feeling whatever he wanted you to feel, all you can do is gag and think: "Blegh. Glad I got outta there before THAT happened."






Wow.....Exactly the same way I would feel! In fact it has happened to me like this. An ex girlfriend who gained a bunch of weight when we were dating and she looked amazing ...happened to be at a restaurant bar and come over to me some years later after we had broke up....she was flaunting her new 50 Lbs. less figure in front of me....and I couldn't have been less attracted to her at that moment. Even though she new I loved her when she gained weight and got so heavy....somehow society made her think I still would be jealous and like her better so much thinner....crazy. I felt like telling her and her friend right there...."don't you get it I loved you when you were so much fatter". Like you it made it easy for me to say....wow, definitely worked out for the better.


----------



## voluptuouslover

happily_married said:


> I came in sorting the mail and handed my wife the Victoria Secret catalogue. She said, "I don't want it, you can have it." I said, "You want me to have a catalogue full of women wearing nothing but their underwear?" She said, "I don't care if you look at those girls. It's those Lane Bryant girls I have to worry about!"




So true ^^^^^^^^^^^^
Or at least the Victoria secret girls you try imagining them carrying 50-100 Lbs. extra on their figures.


----------



## Tad

Somewhat related: one of the plus-sizes store chains up here, Addition-Elle, has recently installed large video screens behind the cash register area, so that when you are waiting to pay you have this big screen in front of you. And they loop a mix of their TV ads, web ads, and in-store-only ads. Quite a few of which contain their models prancing around in their underwear. Now granted, plus size underwear models are not what most people would call fat, but they tend to be just big enough that it catches my eye. So when I drag my wife out shopping to one of those stores, I have to be rather careful not to end up staring at that screen!


----------



## landshark

voluptuouslover said:


> So true ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Or at least the Victoria secret girls you try imagining them carrying 50-100 Lbs. extra on their figures.



Or 150-200 pounds!


----------



## squeezablysoft

*How a gainer fishes for compliments: When you're feeling not-so-cute and needing a little validation (as we all do now and then), you start making lots of fat jokes about yourself hoping someone will take the bait and say, in essence, "Yeah, you are pretty chubby actually". Example when this worked: Someone was joking with me around my birthday about "birthday spankings", I said "you usually get one for every year plus an extra "to grow on", but I don't need to do any growing!" Their reply: "Yes, you're already well-rounded!" An unsuccessful attempt: I don't remember exactly what I said but the response I got (from a wee skinny lass) was "You're not a big person", though I was duly pleased when another person at the same picnic registered mild shock upon my casually mentioning my having gained almost 60 pounds over the past decade. An ambiguous example: A man was preparing to lift me out of my wheelchair and when I asked if he was sure he could he said "I'm old but I'm not THAT old" then once he had lifted me I said "And I'm fat but not THAT fat", he looked a bit taken aback for a second then said "I wasn't going to say anything like that". I think some ppl find it shocking when you are self-aware and open about your weight, like they expect all fat ppl to be either in denial or ashamed. Bonuses: Someone was telling me about a dream they had involving them and myself, it was long and complicated and weird (as dreams are wont to be), and I don't remember the details of it, except that pastries were involved at one point and as the person was telling me about the dream they said "Naturally YOU would be in a dream that had food in it!" I also got a birthday card with a cupcake on the front and inside they wrote "I thought you would like this card since you love sweets. " My sweet tooth is rather infamous. *


----------



## fuelingfire

Well it is true! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## op user

Not sure where to put it (here or on a new thread); 

I went to the beach today with a female friend. I had not seen her in a two piece swimsuit since last year. She is filling up nicely (mostly her legs and less her breast and it turns me seriously on. She was maybe one of the two hottest ladies in the beach. 

Definitely her turning me on so much is a reason I avoid having too much contact with her.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

On the train and one of the ticket checkers comes by to check our tickets.

And his bottom two buttons of his tight vest are a good three inches from being able to fasten over his crisp, white shirt which hugs his belly.

I take my card back, put it away, and my hub is eyeing me with slitted eyes and says "don't you try to deny it!" And just started laughing.


----------



## rabbitislove

One of my friends and I are considering joining a gym for sober people. She mentioned wanting to meet men there and I thought to myself "Have at it, Ill stand back" At least I wont get distracted while working out by all the hardbodies.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sorry, by sobre do you mean those who are not drunk, or people who are overly serious?


----------



## fuelingfire

rabbitislove said:


> One of my friends and I are considering joining a gym for sober people. She mentioned wanting to meet men there and I thought to myself "Have at it, Ill stand back" At least I wont get distracted while working out by all the hardbodies.



Actually if it's a fairly busy gym and you go regularly, you my see BBW/BHMs somewhat frequently. However they usually join and after a month or so disappear. This is common for most people not just fat people. BBWs usually spend their time in the cardio area, BHMs are split between cardio and weightlifting. So if you see one you like you have to pounce fast. As a FA, the best clothing trend ever is the yoga pants/spandex clothing!


----------



## voluptuouslover

squeezablysoft said:


> *How a gainer fishes for compliments: When you're feeling not-so-cute and needing a little validation (as we all do now and then), you start making lots of fat jokes about yourself hoping someone will take the bait and say, in essence, "Yeah, you are pretty chubby actually".
> 
> 
> Funny thing is when my wife was at her heaviest (not really that heavy at all 5' 3" and 200 Lbs. but up from 140 lbs. 3 yrs. prior) she would always make comments in front our close couple friends while she was eating or taking advantage of an extra desert. She would say "it's not like this extra piece of cake is going to make me Fat" if no one would speak up, she then would say something like "I think I have already achieved that pretty nicely". So, I guess it is a bit out of context but I thought she would always do it in a reverse insecure way to let everyone know she is aware she has gained a lot of weight....but you got me thinking that maybe she has or had a slight kink for her fattened up figure.
> 
> What do ya think?*


----------



## fuelingfire

Saw this on dorkly 

View attachment image.png


----------



## xjrigzx

I love this thread. My girlfriend has recently gained a little weight and she has been so hard on herself about it. She knew I was into bigger girls, but I think she always thought I was just being nice. I told her it's truly how I feel and now we always send each other pictures of hot big girls (she is bisexual herself and also finds bigger girls attractive). Needless to say it's fantastic. And she is feeling more confident about her own body! She bought a two piece swimsuit for the first time in over 10 years and wore it to a water park!


----------



## Tad

When your partner isn't willing/able to walk as far or as fast as you .... and you can enjoy that as a pleasant reminder of their size.


----------



## fuelingfire

Some people would say this is a joke meme. Here, that guy has bragging rights. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When your partner reaches a size classified as "big" and people no longer have any conception of weight loss or weight gain. People are convinced hubby is loosing weight and he stares at them in bafflement, having hovered between 250 and 260 for most of our relationship.

It's like their brain makes him larger than life when he leaves


----------



## rabbitislove

You know you're an FFA when you are excited to have internet back so you can stream John Candy movies after a long week of hanging out with your roommate with mens swimming on.


----------



## squeezablysoft

rabbitislove said:


> You know you're an FFA when you are excited to have internet back so you can stream John Candy movies after a long week of hanging out with your roommate with mens swimming on.



*Yup, the only thing better than watching John Candy movies is watching John Candy movies while eating actual candy.*


----------



## fuelingfire

"I Attended The Victorias Secret Fashion Show, And I Felt Obese"
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sandra-lorenzo/i-attended-the-victorias-_b_13357918.html

Kind of misleading article, no mention of touching fat people. I hope it was consensual.


----------



## fuelingfire

When your girlfriend retells a story at least 2 times in front of you, of an event you thought was trivial. We were at an adult evening at the Madison Children’s Museum, last weekend. There are a lot of people there, and its quite noisy from everyone talking. I recently grew a beard because she likes beards. One of the events there was beard-dazzling, where you decorate you beard with various shiny objects. She is very excite about this, so I let her do it. Later still at the event, we are standing near the top of an escalator and she has a piece of pizza in her hand.

At the time all I noticed was one of the girls coming up the elevator who was thin and attractive was looking in our direction. She came off the escalator and walked in our direction. My girlfriend said, “She was staring at you.” My response was, “I think she was looking at your pizza.” To me this was a very unremarkable moment in the evening. It was in a few minutes explained to me what I missed.

In the version of the story I heard. This woman was staring at me from the bottom of the escalator, then walked straight over to me. Acting like I was not standing with my arm on my girlfriends back. And flirtatiously said, “Wow, I really like your beard!” I did not acknowledge her, or actually hear her. My girlfriend was amazed by the nerve of this girl. My girlfriend said, “She was staring at you.” My response was, “I think she was looking at your pizza.”

What do I care if some random person wants to say they like my beard? Though I am really into my girlfriend, this wasn’t an event in my mind that shows it. Though that’s how it was being taking by others hearing the story.


----------



## fuelingfire

My girlfriend and I frequently talk about size acceptance and FAs. The other day she told me that she was the fattest girl in her high school, years ago. My response was, “Well, I feel strangely honored.” She smiled and kissed me after that.

This felt out of place to me, and it took me a few minutes to figure out why. Dating the fattest girl in high school was never a goal of mine. I was so far in the FA closet that I didn’t even imagine that I could. It’s actually kind of hard to put myself back into that mind set.


----------



## fuelingfire

Motivational meme, maybe? 

View attachment IMG_0518.JPG


----------



## ScouseFA

Only in an FA world would you watch the first episode of the Biggest Loser for the erotic value. 

Also when you see news reports about the 'obesity epidemic' your internal monologue is 'well I'm glad that's still happening'.


----------



## op user

So right *ScouseFA, 
*


----------



## TwoSwords

ScouseFA said:


> Also when you see news reports about the 'obesity epidemic' your internal monologue is 'well I'm glad that's still happening'.



I love this one. Actually, the term puts *very* pleasant thoughts into my mind, of people "catching" fatness from one another like a cold, except much more contagious. After all, that's kind of what an "epidemic" is. Oh, what a beautiful world it would be!
:smitten:


----------



## ScouseFA

TwoSwords said:


> I love this one. Actually, the term puts *very* pleasant thoughts into my mind, of people "catching" fatness from one another like a cold, except much more contagious. After all, that's kind of what an "epidemic" is. Oh, what a beautiful world it would be!
> :smitten:



Also the attempts at fat shaming in the videos the use to accompany a piece like that, I always think it's nice to have some erotica on the news.


----------



## squeezablysoft

ScouseFA said:


> Also the attempts at fat shaming in the videos the use to accompany a piece like that, I always think it's nice to have some erotica on the news.



Personally I prefer my fatties whole rather than headless but you do you baby.


----------



## TwoSwords

squeezablysoft said:


> Personally I prefer my fatties whole rather than headless but you do you baby.



Yes. That's so annoying. I mean, I know they can't show their faces for legal reasons or whatever, but it's such a shame.


----------



## ScouseFA

squeezablysoft said:


> Personally I prefer my fatties whole rather than headless but you do you baby.



Oh a sexy face makes the picture whole, but it's nice to have something slightly erotic rather than endless analysis of election results and terrorism.


----------



## BigFA

ScouseFA said:


> Only in an FA world would you watch the first episode of the Biggest Loser for the erotic value.
> 
> Also when you see news reports about the 'obesity epidemic' your internal monologue is 'well I'm glad that's still happening'.



That is right on for both accounts. Love seeing the beautiful fat women on the Biggest Loser and always glad to hear about the growing obesity epidemic.


----------



## ScouseFA

BigFA said:


> That is right on for both accounts. Love seeing the beautiful fat women on the Biggest Loser and always glad to hear about the growing obesity epidemic.



Also they put the women in Lycra, which is even better! I do feel they should do more for the FFAs though.


----------



## TwoSwords

ScouseFA said:


> Also they put the women in Lycra, which is even better! I do feel they should do more for the FFAs though.



For me, the effect is honestly like if a show was created specifically to help comic-book heroes get rid of their super-powers. It's not the outfits or appearance that are the issues; it's the direction of the show that puts a tragic spin on every moment of joy.


----------



## ScouseFA

TwoSwords said:


> For me, the effect is honestly like if a show was created specifically to help comic-book heroes get rid of their super-powers. It's not the outfits or appearance that are the issues; it's the direction of the show that puts a tragic spin on every moment of joy.



I always find the end result somewhat like the story of Samson, the loss of power the contestants once had.


----------



## TwoSwords

ScouseFA said:


> I always find the end result somewhat like the story of Samson, the loss of power the contestants once had.



The difference being that Samson got his powers back, and used them to bring the whole structure down around the ears of those who captured him. If the show ended that way, I might be more inclined to watch it.


----------



## fuelingfire

It's that time of year! 

View attachment IMG_0825.JPG


----------



## ScouseFA

fuelingfire said:


> It's that time of year!



Always good to see a cute fatty working out &#128521;


----------



## fuelingfire

I take my dogs pretty much everywhere, including going to work with me. So I pay very close attention to their behaviors. When I first rescued Tana, she was deathly afraid of men, with the exception me. She has gotten a lot better with men over the years.


Over the last year, I started to wonder if they are more friendly with fat women. At first I thought it was just the FA in me imagining. I do think they are now. If there are large number of people around ex. Dog park, night markets, farmers markets, parades, public events. They both seem to go toward fat women to sit at their feet. They will do this with other people but not as often. If I am right, I assume it’s from me dating fat women and spending more time talking to random fat women. And the dogs trusting that who I am interacting with is trustworthy. I might have trained my dogs to be more affectionate with fat women.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dogs can smell your hormones, so they are likely picking up on your innate friendliness to them


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Cashed out some miles and got a panini press and two keg gift cards. Because reasons. Reasons that involve food and my hubby.

And his response? "You are SUCH a chubby chaser"

Well, what did you get, my chubby hubby??

"...a keg gift card too...shut up!"

He is an enabler!!


----------



## Tad

My wife was having some abdominal tenderness yesterday morning, so pulled out the hot water bottle ... and her shorts were so stretchy that she was able to stick it entirely in her shorts, and they in turn smoothed its curves to just make her look quite a bit fatter than normal.

I admit that I was a very solicitous husband yesterday about asking if she wanted the hot water bottle again ....


----------



## StrugglingWriter

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dogs can smell your hormones, so they are likely picking up on your innate friendliness to them



Oh, come on. It's because there's more likely to be food there! :doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

StrugglingWriter said:


> Oh, come on. It's because there's more likely to be food there! :doh:



Yeah but is it more likely to be shared, or eaten =p? Skinny ppl seem to need to eat less and leave more on their plate (just kidding i know thats a generalization)

I can't give you perv rep yet, Tad, but I have that same feeling when my hubby shoves the cat down his shirt. Makes him look a good 30 lb fatter. Why cat down the shirt? Because the cat annoys him until he is like "you want attention!?! Here!!" ...cat totally doesnt do it on purpose for belly cuddles


----------



## TwoSwords

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Cashed out some miles and got a panini press and two keg gift cards. Because reasons. Reasons that involve food and my hubby.
> 
> And his response? "You are SUCH a chubby chaser"
> 
> Well, what did you get, my chubby hubby??
> 
> "...a keg gift card too...shut up!"
> 
> He is an enabler!!



Oh, I hope we can learn to just accept chubby chasing as legitimate, and not react badly to it in the future, but learn appreciation for it as just another in a long line of legitimate differences.

... Or were you both just playing around? That's cool, if so.

I don't like using the term "enabler" for this either, because I think the word has implications that go beyond the purely literal, but that's a side issue.


----------



## landshark

TwoSwords said:


> Oh, I hope we can learn to just accept chubby chasing as legitimate, and not react badly to it in the future, but learn appreciation for it as just another in a long line of legitimate differences.
> 
> ... Or were you both just playing around? That's cool, if so.
> 
> I don't like using the term "enabler" for this either, because I think the word has implications that go beyond the purely literal, but that's a side issue.



I think you're being overly sensitive. It's just friendly banter between a husband and his wife. Not only that, but in no way is it implied he (XR's husband) believes being a chubby chaser isn't "legitinate."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

HM is right 

My hubby calls my 'chubby chaser' and 'gut slut' as a form of playing into my FFA-ness-flirting. He thinks 'female fat admirer' is a super creepy label, however. I don't mind being called honey, but I dislike babe as an endearment. It's all about what you like. Everyone has baggage when it comes to labels, but I have always informed people of what I am and what I like - and because I surround myself with good and understanding people, they just grinned and went 'ohhh that's why you are such a good cook, and he's so big, eh??"'

As for enabler...also flirting. He is a big guy who loves food, and I am an FFA who loves big guys. It's only to be expected he enables my FFA desires by being himself, and I enable his size by good cookin' and good lovin'.

Even my big friends who come over to eat will point and laugh and call me an enabler when I bring out a cake. To which I innocently ask if it should be put back, and they always reply 'no, cake goes in my face!'. 

My kink is kind of in the open - like if I was into bondage, the equivalent would be my husband walking around in a collar and straight jacket 24/7. He can't ever step out of the body I enjoy. So if our he or our friends want to gently tease, I am all up for it. And if my hubby wants to make people uncomfortable when they talk about his weight by telling them how he can make his chubby chaser wife horny just by eating a donut well - I'm ok with that too.


----------



## landshark

Sounds like a good dynamic, XR. 

My wife calls me a chubby chaser and she often has a "good thing for me" implied with it. We were having some drinks with our neighbor the other night. She's a bit plump and mentioned thinking it was time for her to lose weight. My wife just laughed and said she can get as fat as she wants. Our neighbor said she always wondered if I was a died in the wool chubby chaser or just a guy who's wife gained weight. My wife was like, "oh no. He's a chubby chaser. Definitely a chubby chaser!"

As for being an enabler, she recently was having a bout with disappointment in herself about her weight. I alluded to holding myself somewhat responsible as a passive enabler. I don't intentionally fatten her up, bur I certainly don't object to her gaining. I even said I think on her end, knowing I won't object even if she eclipses 400 pounds and still gains, is in its own right enabling. She pointed out that it's all on her (she has never once blamed anyone or any circumstance other than herself for her weight gain) and that she would have gained weight either way: whether I liked it or not. With that in mind it's actually a good thing for us I do have the preference I do because she's a good bit north of twice as heavy as she was when we met.


----------



## loopytheone

I call my other half a chubby chaser when I'm teasing him. His usual reaction is to tell me that he isn't chasing anything anymore, because he already caught his little chub.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha @ Loops

Yeah HM - I am pretty scrupulous about keeping my urges in check OR being very obvious. I never encourage him to eat unless it is the extreme of "oh yeah baby, shove that donut in. Why don't you get another?" with a leer. Then he rolls his eyes and tells me to shut up - but it is tacit agreement that he is being naughty so i get to revel in it. And he totally twists my rubber arm, asking for seconds and such because he knows I can't say no.

As long as it's all in fun/healthy, then teasing and names are all fun =P


----------



## landshark

My wife isn't quite there yet when it comes to teasing her to have more. She can tease herself about it. For example a few weeks ago when it was my birthday she said she ate her first piece of cake for her, the second and third she ate for me. I don't know that if I were the one to mention it if it would be all that well received though, so I just quietly admire. 

In other news, she recently redesigned her bitmoji and made herself fat in her avatar. I consider that a very positive development!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha!! My hubby's company designed his own personal emoji to be, um, round. I like it a lot =p


----------



## landshark

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha!! My hubby's company designed his own personal emoji to be, um, round. I like it a lot =p



That's fun. I love little reminders like that.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> I think you're being overly sensitive. It's just friendly banter between a husband and his wife. Not only that, but in no way is it implied he (XR's husband) believes being a chubby chaser isn't "legitinate."



That's good. It's a little hard to tell when it's in text, and you can't analyze the person's tone of voice.


----------



## fuelingfire

XR a "gut slut" lol you two have a way with words


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha yeaaahh but it's kind of true (a lot of true)  

When my friends heard it they roared with laughter. I love lots of parts on a big guy but the belly is the bestest!!


----------



## HereticFA

Only in the FA world: Reading a thread in the FA/FFA Forum, seeing mention of a "Keg gift card". Looking it up, expecting it to be a Canadian based restaurant chain but just curious about the details. Suspicions confirmed, but sees they not only have a few locations in the US, but in TX, and one is located within 10 miles in Plano. Now planning to check it out.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*looks sly* like prime rib?

In canada ffa know there is a huge portion thats not on the menu called a "keg omega"

Jussayin.


----------



## HereticFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *looks sly* like prime rib?
> 
> In canada ffa know there is a huge portion thats not on the menu called a "keg omega"
> 
> Jussayin.


Why, yes.

(Mentally compares pants to division: 52 goes into 44 with carry (over the buckle))


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

HereticFA said:


> Why, yes.
> 
> (Mentally compares pants to division: 52 goes into 44 with carry (over the buckle))



Baha, glad i got to rep you


----------



## ScouseFA

You know you're a FA when you prefer fruit that matches your SO's body shape.


----------



## TwoSwords

Speaking of shapes, a couple months ago, I got a desk fan for my office at work. It's a "chillout usb fan," and I think it's the cutest little fan in the world, because of its shape. It's not very powerful, and doesn't even have multiple settings, but it's *so cute!!!*


----------



## Tad

TwoSwords said:


> Speaking of shapes, a couple months ago, I got a desk fan for my office at work. It's a "chillout usb fan," and I think it's the cutest little fan in the world, because of its shape. It's not very powerful, and doesn't even have multiple settings, but it's *so cute!!!*



Pic? (I'm intrigued!)


----------



## squeezablysoft

This? It is cute, it's my favorite shape-round! Wouldn't it be funny if someday there was a test to see if you're an F/FA and 1 of the questions was "Does this picture of a little round fan make you go "aww!"?). 

View attachment 8aeab200-5e50-4398-ba56-4112971fafc3_1.dd48212151a3d7859dd4ca47cc4b99a6.jpeg


----------



## Tad

I want to put ears on it, lol.


----------



## TwoSwords

squeezablysoft said:


> This? It is cute, it's my favorite shape-round! Wouldn't it be funny if someday there was a test to see if you're an F/FA and 1 of the questions was "Does this picture of a little round fan make you go "aww!"?).



That's a "yes" for me. Yup. This is the fan. Like I said, It's really cute; always a welcome sight in my office at work. Also, it's a little tough to see in the picture, but it's got this little pair of wedges in the back to serve as a third leg, but apart from this, it's almost totally ball-shaped, and will go rolling off if you tip it over. It's just the cutest!


----------



## DragonFly

Tad said:


> I want to put ears on it, lol.



Me tooo! Round is such a nice shape.


----------



## landshark

Last night I told my wife we should go have sex. She had just finished eating her dinner and a Sonic shake. She looked at me and said, "Wy didn't you ask before dinner? I just stuffed myself and am all fat right now." Her description only made me want her more! And because she's awesome, she gave me everything I wanted!


----------



## squeezablysoft

When you're reading about air travel and realize that to some ppl, FA just means flight attendant. Though personally I think it would be more fun if our kind of FAs brought the in flight meals and drinks and demonstrated the emergency procedures.


----------



## Tad

In my professional world it is also failure analysis and sometimes first article. Acronyms be tricksy!


----------



## fuelingfire

Last time my girlfriend and I went bowling, she came back over to me to sit down after her turn. Another person in our group was getting up, and my girlfriend tried to turn and move out of this person’s way. Her butt hit me in the face and made my head move back a few inches. Her natural impulse was to apologize to me, then said, “Oh you probably think that’s hot” Her acknowledging it made it much hotter. I shrugged and said, “yes” To which she smiled and kissed me. It was loud in the bowling alley so no one else heard it.


----------



## voluptuouslover

fuelingfire said:


> Last time my girlfriend and I went bowling, she came back over to me to sit down after her turn. Another person in our group was getting up, and my girlfriend tried to turn and move out of this persons way. Her butt hit me in the face and made my head move back a few inches. Her natural impulse was to apologize to me, then said, Oh you probably think thats hot Her acknowledging it made it much hotter. I shrugged and said, yes To which she smiled and kissed me. It was loud in the bowling alley so no one else heard it.



Cute moment.....I love those!


----------



## Catalin

A friend of mine once was messing around with a pool inner tube (one obviously intended for a small child). She was trying to see which of our skinniest friends might actually be able to fit in it when out of no where she brings up this one guy (a big boy I had a big crush on) and asks me if I think he would tear it in half if he tried to put it on. All I could think was how much I'd like to see him try to force that tiny little tube over his big hot body :eat2:


----------



## TwoSwords

Here's one that might seem familiar to some. Every year, I go for mini-golf and ice cream with my family at least once; usually twice, and every year, it's one of the best experiences of the year, if only because so many wonderful fat people go there too. This year has been especially good, as it seemed like nearly every third group had a BBW with them. I often feel a bit cozy, just from going to the grocery store on Fridays, but mini-golf and ice cream is like that squared. It's such a refreshing experience.


----------



## fuelingfire

In Minneapolis this weekend to see Guns N Roses. Stopped at Glam Doll Donuts. When I saw this. Also bonus, a by standing fat woman gave my girlfriend and I an approving smile after giving both of us a full head to toe check out. Neither of us were brave enough to try that donut. 

View attachment IMG_0977.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

Along the lines of the adorable fan a few posts back, here's another inanimate object that seems tailor made for FA sensibilities-soft, round, squishy,
and cute. It can barely stand up cause it has wee tiny feets and is so totally round it just wants to fall over and start rolling. :wubu: You can even squeeze it in different places to make other parts bulge, I like giving mine a big butt, lol. I'd been seeing these in my local Walgreens for months but couldn't quite justify buying myself a toy at my age, but today they were on clearance for 1.99 so I finally got one. Btw it's actually purple even though it looks blue on camera for some reason. Now I'm trying to decide what to name it, leaning towards Snuggles, Sweet Pea or Atomic Death Ninja. 

View attachment P_20170729_142047.jpg


----------



## DragonFly

I have had this guy for years..... I actually stole him from my acupuncturist. She had him on the shelf I fell in love and had to have him. He reminds me of that airline commercial where ther are all of these Sumo Wrestlers lined up in rows, they start walking then running and it transforms into a plane. Always that they were so adorable!!!! View attachment IMG_1053.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've been noticing this new fat distribution on guys - rather than a hefty chub roll or a belly, they look...inflated with pudge.

Like a hot water bottle - not bulgy, not round, just super puffy. I didn't think i noticed fat distribution until i noticed it! 

That's right. "Hey boy, love your fat distribution." I am so weird..


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I've been noticing this new fat distribution on guys - rather than a hefty chub roll or a belly, they look...inflated with pudge.
> 
> Like a hot water bottle - not bulgy, not round, just super puffy. I didn't think i noticed fat distribution until i noticed it!
> 
> That's right. "Hey boy, love your fat distribution." I am so weird..



My hypothesis is that the younger you get really fat, the more 'overall' your distribution is. That's based on what I see and hear around the college campus where I teach.

But it's only a hypothesis.


----------



## ScouseFA

We've just got back from holiday, and on the beach were two twenty somethings. You know you're an FA when instead of ogling the skinny size six topless waif with plastic boobs; but instead struggling to tear your eyes away from her fat friend in the full swimsuit covering everything and wishing they were dressed the other way round.


----------



## TwoSwords

ScouseFA said:


> We've just got back from holiday, and on the beach were two twenty somethings. You know you're an FA when instead of ogling the skinny size six topless waif with plastic boobs; but instead struggling to tear your eyes away from her fat friend in the full swimsuit covering everything and wishing they were dressed the other way round.



I just got back from the second best vacation I've ever been on, because, while there were many distractions, basically every place we visited had at least one SSBBW. The best sighting was on Monday, when I went to the beat, and there were three together in their swim suits, one of which showed her shoulders and part of her upper back. They were so beautiful, I was filled with inspiration for the story I've been planning. That doesn't always happen.


----------



## quantumbits

fuelingfire said:


> I have overheard people saying I am not shallow more than a few times in my life. As an FA I find that extremely amusing. Now I don’t consider myself shallow because personality is extremely important to me. But that comment is usually said when someone dates either plain or ugly looking people. I have no interest in flirt with thin chicks, other than boredom. I get the feeling many people don’t see that, like thin people can be good looking or ugly, fat people can too.
> So it strikes me as odd when I am dating a BBW who is a 10 in hotness (who also has a great personality) and hear people say that I am not shallow. I gave up on stopping people and saying “what are you talking about? She is hot.” Because they seem to think I am just being nice… I don’t want to freak these people out but would love to tell them. “I love the way her belly jiggles as she walks, she has the cutesiest double chin, and she has a big ass that is much wider than my lap.” All complements in my eyes. I am pretty sure that would just make me creepy.
> I think this tread “Only in the FA World” is a great idea. I hope it stays alive for a while. I think it can bring up a lot of interesting interactions most people would never know about or talk about in person.


I can't think of a bigger issue with FA or anything remotely related to BBW.

There's a very real health concern for obese people. But there's a taboo too. And there's definitely some crony capitalism going on. There're woman who should be loving and enjoying life and can't because of self-loathing.

I saw a woman who couold lose 30 pounds and it's still healthy but you know what? She wanted to lose 50. Because she buys into all the cronyism. She's a victim of our culture. There're mental costs too.

We want to think since this is the USA--the most powerful country in the world--we're perfectly objective. We deny ignorance at every opportunity. We got the best scientists. We're prejudiced and don't realize it.


----------



## fuelingfire

quantumbits said:


> I can't think of a bigger issue with FA or anything remotely related to BBW.
> 
> There's a very real health concern for obese people. But there's a taboo too. And there's definitely some crony capitalism going on. There're woman who should be loving and enjoying life and can't because of self-loathing.
> 
> I saw a woman who couold lose 30 pounds and it's still healthy but you know what? She wanted to lose 50. Because she buys into all the cronyism. She's a victim of our culture. There're mental costs too.
> 
> We want to think since this is the USA--the most powerful country in the world--we're perfectly objective. We deny ignorance at every opportunity. We got the best scientists. We're prejudiced and don't realize it.



Lol, that was from almost 3 years ago. The point of it was only in a FA world, would anyone realize how out of touch the not shallow complement is, when you have a hot partner.

There are a bunch of stories I have posted in other threads that could have gone in here. I dont want to change the tone of the thread, because I love it. A bigger issue would be closeted FAs, who will have sex with a fat woman but dont want to be seen or associated with them. Could be a great debate for a new thread.


----------



## TwoSwords

quantumbits said:


> I can't think of a bigger issue with FA or anything remotely related to BBW.
> 
> There's a very real health concern for obese people. But there's a taboo too. And there's definitely some crony capitalism going on. There're woman who should be loving and enjoying life and can't because of self-loathing.
> 
> I saw a woman who couold lose 30 pounds and it's still healthy but you know what? She wanted to lose 50. Because she buys into all the cronyism. She's a victim of our culture. There're mental costs too.
> 
> We want to think since this is the USA--the most powerful country in the world--we're perfectly objective. We deny ignorance at every opportunity. We got the best scientists. We're prejudiced and don't realize it.



America has far from the best scientists. It just has the most well-known. In fact, the health concerns associated with obesity have also been inflated beyond their actual scope, because of a few factors (the confusing of cause and correlation, interference from medical professionals, just believing what they've been taught, and confusing moderate and extreme cases are just a few factors that have tarnished the studies in this area.)

It also doesn't help that unexamined assumptions frequently interrupt the chain of rational thought on this issue. I read an article online not long ago, which reported on someone presenting the full depth of the evidence, showing just how little evidence there is to connect fatness, as such, with mortality, and how many other factors come into play with regard to mortality risks.  The author of the article then, with blinders firmly on, remarked, "they're forgetting the fact that fat kills," without addressing any of the counter-arguments.

It's not too hard to notice these weaknesses in certain claims if you've trained yourself not to hold unfounded assumptions. A lot of people haven't gone through that training, though, and questionable claims continue to be broadcast as "scientific facts." This, I think, is the biggest obstacle right now, and the cardinal sin of modern science (and to a larger degree, the media that reports on it); claiming things can be proved "true," through observing correlations without larger context.


----------



## OLD-LOVE

I love that one


----------



## fat hiker

"...*the cardinal sin of modern science (and to a larger degree, the media that reports on it); claiming things can be proved "true," through observing correlations without larger context."

So true. Correlation is NOT causation.

Just because the red trucks arrive at your house minutes before the flames start spouting through your roof, does not mean the trucks caused the fire! 
*


----------



## fuelingfire

Got this from college humor. 

View attachment IMG_1147.JPG


----------



## TwoSwords

fat hiker said:


> "...*the cardinal sin of modern science (and to a larger degree, the media that reports on it); claiming things can be proved "true," through observing correlations without larger context."
> 
> So true. Correlation is NOT causation.
> 
> Just because the red trucks arrive at your house minutes before the flames start spouting through your roof, does not mean the trucks caused the fire!
> *



I love that comparison. In this example, the causation is, at best, indirect, and in the opposite direction, and the same can be true in the case of most correlations. This is why the claim that obesity causes poor health is on such shaky ground. It could be like your fire truck example, and obesity could be just another symptom of poor health, or it could be only one of many consequences arising from some other factor. For instance, it could well be that obesity is merely a common symptom of over-consumption of refined sugar and lack of exercise. Excessive stress and lack of sleep, of course, worsen any condition too. We know these things are bad for our health, and blaming obesity for conditions that also have these factors in common is like saying that people with hair loss are more likely to catch radiation poisoning.


----------



## loopytheone

TwoSwords said:


> I love that comparison. In this example, the causation is, at best, indirect, and in the opposite direction, and the same can be true in the case of most correlations. This is why the claim that obesity causes poor health is on such shaky ground. It could be like your fire truck example, and obesity could be just another symptom of poor health, or it could be only one of many consequences arising from some other factor. For instance, it could well be that obesity is merely a common symptom of over-consumption of refined sugar and lack of exercise. Excessive stress and lack of sleep, of course, worsen any condition too. We know these things are bad for our health, and blaming obesity for conditions that also have these factors in common is like saying that people with hair loss are more likely to catch radiation poisoning.



I don't know if you have taken any statistics classes or anything, but were you ever given the example about ice cream and murders? It's a classic example used to explain to students why a strong correlation is not the same thing as cause and effect. The example is that if you were to plot a graph of ice cream consumption on one axis and murder rates on the other, you'd see a really strong correlation. Does that mean that ice cream makes people murderous, or that all murderers love ice cream? Of course not, the reason they correlate is because of the weather; people eat more ice cream in summer and more murders happen in summer. That's always my go to example when trying to explain the difference between correlation and cause and effect to people. 

But yeah, you have exactly the same thoughts/wariness when it comes to these correlations around obesity as I do.


----------



## TwoSwords

loopytheone said:


> I don't know if you have taken any statistics classes or anything, but were you ever given the example about ice cream and murders? It's a classic example used to explain to students why a strong correlation is not the same thing as cause and effect. The example is that if you were to plot a graph of ice cream consumption on one axis and murder rates on the other, you'd see a really strong correlation. Does that mean that ice cream makes people murderous, or that all murderers love ice cream? Of course not, the reason they correlate is because of the weather; people eat more ice cream in summer and more murders happen in summer. That's always my go to example when trying to explain the difference between correlation and cause and effect to people.
> 
> But yeah, you have exactly the same thoughts/wariness when it comes to these correlations around obesity as I do.



This is a really good example. I have not, specifically, taken classes in statistics, though some of my online classes in philosophy dealt with the topic in some detail, and it's important to have a good practical knowledge of them if you want to sift evidence for truth (my highest value.) I heard a similar example given in an article online, about the correlation between yellow teeth and lung cancer, because both are caused by a third factor; smoking. It's the same kind of thing, though a bit more direct.

I will say this; when *actual* science is done on this topic, it always points in the direction of obesity not being the cause of poor health. Reducing a patient's weight artificially, especially through surgery, never leads to marked improvements in their other health issues, no matter how much of their weight they lose. Also, those who lose lots of weight intentionally are actually in a higher-risk category for heart failure and other such health problems than obese people. This, too, is a correlation, but it shows that the evidence is not as cut-and-dry as the medical profession would have us believe.


----------



## Tad

Only in the FA world .... are you apt to meet people who have favourite fatness/health studies! 

Mine is one that looked at 'hazard ratio' (extra deaths in the population) of normal/overweight/obese subjects, sorted by how many of four particular healthy habits they had. The takeaway is that even a couple of those habits keep the risks low for all weight groups, and the higher hazard for the obese only really showed up in the zero and one healthy habits groups.

Summary graph: http://www.jabfm.org/content/25/1/9/F1.expansion.html
Full study: http://www.jabfm.org/content/25/1/9.full

(of course, 'obese' starts at BMI of 30, so we don't see how higher levels of fatness might interact with this. Would love to see the same sort of chart with BMI 30-35, 35-40, 40-50, 50+ or something like that, just to see how much impact higher levels of fatness do or don't have)


----------



## HeidiRayson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When someone asks "Did you see how tight friend x's shirt is getting?"
> 
> And mentally you are like:
> 
> "Yes. I have noticed a distinct increase around the navel. The bottom most button is hugging under the lower curve of his stomach, while the one around his navel is pulled taut, creating a slight half moon of flesh to appear when he laughs. In addition, the button on his sternum has become a visible demarcation point to where the top of his belly is bowing away from his body. His chest has gotten softer as well, and when he slouches the fabric is caught between the upper curve of his stomach and his chest. Furthermore, when he leans forward a distinct area of softness can be noted behind his arm - "
> 
> Verbally:
> 
> "What? Oh, I guess. I haven't really noticed...."



I know this is resurrecting an old thread, and I'm sorry if that is a taboo, but I just had to agree with this comment. My husband says I'm obsessed with size: if someone asks me what a particular person looks like, mostly the only thing I can tell them is whether said person is fat or thin - I can't say whether they're young or old, blonde/brunette/grey, wear glasses or anything like that. Most of what I notice about someone is their personality and it's like the only physical feature I notice is their weight.

My favourite body type in a guy is where they've got a fair amount of underlying muscle but are soft over the top - muscular arms and legs with a soft belly and some nice love handles are absolute perfection to me. I was out for dinner recently with my husband and one of our best friends, and one of the waiters had the most gorgeous face, clearly muscled arms and shoulders and then a soft belly that was testing the strength of his shirt buttons, and the two of them were killing themselves laughing at me practically drooling into my noodles. They kept ordering sides and more drinks so they could keep calling him over... I wasn't complaining either way: I got to see more of the cute waiter and my husband ate all the side orders - win-win :eat2:



fuelingfire said:


> Some people would say this is a joke meme. Here, that guy has bragging rights.



Incidentally, this makes me think of me and my husband


----------



## TwoSwords

Every year at Christmastime, I make four batches of cookies of different varieties (though I make two batches of those nice peanut butter cookies with the chocolate kisses in the middle, because I know people love those so much,) and distribute them at the office where I work, then cap off my last workday of December by putting the remainder in the cafeteria. It's rare when they last all day.

I think this may be my favorite act of generosity to perform; giving people food, and it's not just because I'm an FA, because watching people eat doesn't normally make a difference in my feelings. However, it does open me up to a wide range of responses. A lot of "thank yous," a lot of "you're so sweets," and a lot of "oh, no thanks. I can'ts." However, a few times a year (especially from women,) I'll get the kind of remark that really hurts my soul. An "Oh, I'm trying to lose weight," or a "I was doing so well on my diet too." Every time I hear these remarks, I have to struggle with the urge to reply "Oh, that's a shame."

Oh, for an FA world.


----------



## HeidiRayson

Even in an FA world those words would still be said sometimes - for instance I'm currently trying to lose weight because one of the things I love to do is climb hills and that would be a whole pile easier if I was 50/60lbs lighter. I'm never going to be thin but I would like to not actually be fat either.


----------



## TwoSwords

HeidiRayson said:


> Even in an FA world those words would still be said sometimes - for instance I'm currently trying to lose weight because one of the things I love to do is climb hills and that would be a whole pile easier if I was 50/60lbs lighter. I'm never going to be thin but *I would like to not actually be fat either.*



It's your life. Still, it's a shame.

And as to the highlighted part, I fear we have little in common, then.


----------



## landshark

HeidiRayson said:


> Even in an FA world those words would still be said sometimes - for instance I'm currently trying to lose weight because one of the things I love to do is climb hills and that would be a whole pile easier if I was 50/60lbs lighter. I'm never going to be thin but I would like to not actually be fat either.



You’ve highlighted the one drawback to being married to a plus size woman. I’m an avid outdoor enthusiast and would do a day hike every weekend if my schedule permitted. My wife isn’t as enthusiastic as I am but would come along (and actually has a few times). Her weight really is a limiting factor for her though. She’s tough and will gut it out but it’s hard for her. Usually I just pursue outdoor activities on my own as a result of this. I love having a fat wife but it comes at a price. It’s worth it though.


----------



## plushkitty

TwoSwords said:


> Every year at Christmastime, I make four batches of cookies of different varieties (though I make two batches of those nice peanut butter cookies with the chocolate kisses in the middle, because I know people love those so much,) and distribute them at the office where I work, then cap off my last workday of December by putting the remainder in the cafeteria. It's rare when they last all day.
> 
> I think this may be my favorite act of generosity to perform; giving people food, and it's not just because I'm an FA, because watching people eat doesn't normally make a difference in my feelings. However, it does open me up to a wide range of responses. A lot of "thank yous," a lot of "you're so sweets," and a lot of "oh, no thanks. I can'ts." However, a few times a year (especially from women,) I'll get the kind of remark that really hurts my soul. An "Oh, I'm trying to lose weight," or a "I was doing so well on my diet too." Every time I hear these remarks, I have to struggle with the urge to reply "Oh, that's a shame."
> 
> Oh, for an FA world.



Cookie twins! :happy: I made peanut blossoms last night, both milk and dark chocolate. I bake huge batches at Christmas time though, so I can give platters and boxes of cookies as gifts. (And so I can eat some, of course.) It's the most gratifying feeling to see someone's face light up when you ask if they want a cookie. I have made their day a little bit brighter!

One of the best things about embracing my fat is never having to say "Oh, I really shouldn't." Sometimes I say "Thanks, but I'm way too full", or "Thanks, but I'm going to eat dinner in an hour", but never "I'm on a diet"!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Peanut butter cookies are my absolute favorite! It's really hard to find good soft cookies in the stores though, only really awesometastic ones I've had have been either homemade or the ones Subway makes (I once waited in Subway for over an hour for them to start baking them lol, when they finally had them they gave them to me for free for waiting so long).


----------



## TwoSwords

plushkitty said:


> Cookie twins! :happy: I made peanut blossoms last night, both milk and dark chocolate. I bake huge batches at Christmas time though, so I can give platters and boxes of cookies as gifts. (And so I can eat some, of course.) It's the most gratifying feeling to see someone's face light up when you ask if they want a cookie. I have made their day a little bit brighter!
> 
> One of the best things about embracing my fat is never having to say "Oh, I really shouldn't." Sometimes I say "Thanks, but I'm way too full", or "Thanks, but I'm going to eat dinner in an hour", but never "I'm on a diet"!



Bingo. I don't mind hearing "no thanks" from someone if they're full, or are about to have a meal, or are too sick, or have diabetes or celiac, but it makes me so sad when people refuse a cookie because they want to lose weight.

Fortunately, when you're giving away a ton of cookies, there's plenty to cheer you up.:happy:


----------



## TwoSwords

squeezablysoft said:


> Peanut butter cookies are my absolute favorite! It's really hard to find good soft cookies in the stores though, only really awesometastic ones I've had have been either homemade or the ones Subway makes (I once waited in Subway for over an hour for them to start baking them lol, when they finally had them they gave them to me for free for waiting so long).



Yup. Plus the ones you can make at home are usually much better for you, and contain fewer chemicals and preservatives. And the taste and texture are generally better as well, depending on the recipe you use.


----------



## fuelingfire

For reference of this story, my girlfriend is younger than me. I was out for drinks with my girlfriend and two of her close fat girl friends. My gf asks me what beer I ordered. I tell here whatever it was, I don’t remember and it’s irrelevant. She then says, “What you didn’t get the Old Chub (beer)?” I said, “no?” not sure why she is asking. She says, “Oh that’s right, you only like the young chub!” Both of the other fat girlfriends were drinking at that moment and started laughing and gagging on their drinks.


----------



## UserNameName

I have this one friend who knows about me being an FA (I didn't tell them, but he figured it out after watching me reject several skinny girls only to see me then get together with a bigger girl), and nearly every day he'll send me a snapchat screenshot (since I'm not on snapchat) that shows a different picture of me with an FA-related caption and some of them are absolutely hilarious.

Example:

_pic of me looking pissed_
"When the folks at the brothel bring you a "fat girl" but she's only 150 lbs"

_pic of me looking disapproving_
"When the girl shows off her disgracefully flat tummy"

You get the idea 


Thankfully the GF doesn't see those otherwise I'd have some explaining to do as to why my overweight bisexual friend is making jokes such as those :doh:


----------



## TwoSwords

fuelingfire said:


> For reference of this story, my girlfriend is younger than me. I was out for drinks with my girlfriend and two of her close fat girl friends. My gf asks me what beer I ordered. I tell here whatever it was, I don’t remember and it’s irrelevant. She then says, “What you didn’t get the Old Chub (beer)?” I said, “no?” not sure why she is asking. She says, “Oh that’s right, you only like the young chub!” Both of the other fat girlfriends were drinking at that moment and started laughing and gagging on their drinks.



You are such a lucky guy. Most girls would never say stuff like that. 



UserNameName said:


> I have this one friend who knows about me being an FA (I didn't tell them, but he figured it out after watching me reject several skinny girls only to see me then get together with a bigger girl), and nearly every day he'll send me a snapchat screenshot (since I'm not on snapchat) that shows a different picture of me with an FA-related caption and some of them are absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Example:
> 
> _pic of me looking pissed_
> "When the folks at the brothel bring you a "fat girl" but she's only 150 lbs"
> 
> _pic of me looking disapproving_
> "When the girl shows off her disgracefully flat tummy"
> 
> You get the idea
> 
> 
> Thankfully the GF doesn't see those otherwise I'd have some explaining to do as to why my overweight bisexual friend is making jokes such as those :doh:



My world, friend. My world.


----------



## John Smith

A girl you got a fond since a whilewhile start by complaining about her weight gain: but instead encouraging her to feel comfortable with her size or give her some fitness tricks like would did any "normal" male, you're just manage to lost any chance to go further with her by saying the *exact* opposite.


----------



## John Smith

When an another girl you have a fling since long realize that you've posting a body-positive picture depicting different plus sized models accordingly their sizes from 14 to 26... but that she's a radical fatphobic so she react quite negatively to your post.


----------



## John Smith

When people realize that both Mia Khalifa and XTina in person get subscribed to your IG account but the only thing which matter to you according the number of females you've following is anything fluctuacting from an Iman Hammad to Bobbery lookalike beauty... with any Amara La N**ra to Lucy Vixen-tier average following list.


----------



## John Smith

When people get out of their minds about how the sexy chick around get fat, whereas you get out of your own mind too: but not for the same reasons...


----------



## John Smith

When everyone praises Scarlett Johansson for having shed a lot of post-pregnancy weight, but in the meantime you are the only one who pass through a dit of tantrum.


----------



## John Smith

When you're still praying for the day XTina return to her not-so-lowkey 2010-11 Gainer body days.
#becausexxltinamatters


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Your hubby moans that there was room before the meal between the bellt and the table top.

Need molestation booths at yummt restaurants, i swear!!


----------



## LifelongFA

Your buddy comes back home from a date he was set up on and complains to tells you "she's a pretty girl and very nice, but her ass is too big". Instead of feeling bad for him, you get excited and demand her number!


----------

